# HGVC vs other timeshare companies i.e. Wyndham



## Sienna1033 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm wondering how you would compare HGVC to other timeshare companies such as Wyndham or Marriott.  

I did find one post but was hoping for more feedback.  We attended a HGVC presentation back in May and I've since been really interested in purchasing.  But before I do so, I've been trying to read the many Tug posts and internet resources.  

We're a family of 4 (with a 2 1/2 and 5 year old) and have spent a good chunk of money on travel accommodations over the last several years.  Our preference is to stay in 4 star resorts or something newer - which Hilton definately seems to offer.  We actually stayed at the Parc Soleil in May and absolutely loved it!  

The reason why I'm asking about other TS companies is b/c I noticed Hilton doesn't have as many HGVC properties around the world.  Whereas it seems to me that other companies may, such as Wyndham.  I know I can exchange into RCI but the resorts just don't always seem up to par.  I thought I would start here b/c as you know - it takes enough time trying to figure out one TS system, I just am overwhelmed at thinking of trying to figure out other systems.

Any input you can give is very much appreciated!


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi and welcome to TUG!  

Over all, the hotel based timeshares are a step up from Wyndham/Worldmark.  They include Hilton, Marriott, Starwood, and Hyatt.

Here are some questions to get you pointed in the right direction:

Where do you want to vacation most of the time?  (home resort)

Where do you want to vacation often - but not every year?

How much can you afford to spend upfront, without financing?

How much can you afford to spend for a yearly maintenance fee that will come due right after Christmas every year?

Are you an advanced planner, and can you commit to a vacation 12 mos. or more out?

Take into consideration that you will soon be locked into the school holiday schedule.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 27, 2010)

You are right Wyndham has many more clubs than HGVC.  Hilton for some reason or another has insisted on only really building in three locations, Orlando, Las Vegas and Hawaii (though a new club just opened in NYC).  So if a lot of locations is important for you then look at Wyndham.

On-the-other-hand, HGVC receives excellent trading power within RCI, so we can trade quite easily into other locations.  While we can exchange into any RCI location.  Hilton sends a book with the best clubs, so a HGVC owner won't be disappointed by getting an old run down former motel.

I have stayed at a couple of Wyndham clubs, while they were nice, they are not as fancy as HGVC properties.  I don't say this to sound like a snob, but I think it's a fair observation, if you want deluxe accommodations, choose HGVC.

I am sure others will chime in.  Now is an excellent time to purchase any timeshare RESALE - so take your time - do your research and SAVE$$$$$$$


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 27, 2010)

I did a comparison of both Wyndham and HGVC as I own both.

See this link for the comparison....
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=686655&postcount=5


----------



## robertr55 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I did a comparison of both Wyndham and HGVC as I own both.
> 
> See this link for the comparison....
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=686655&postcount=5



We own both HGVC & Worldmark, and agree with everyone else's comments here - the main difference (for us) vs. Sandy's great review of HGVC/Wyndham is I think Worldmark has better/closer availability for "West-Coasters" to take advantage of bonus time, and since WM is owner-run we don't "Hate the Sales/Corporate Staff" D ) as in the case of Wyndham.


----------



## robertr55 (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh - one other thing we really like about both HGVC and Worldmark (not sure about Wyndham) is that you aren't treated like a second-class owner if you buy resale - you get the same "functionality" from your ownership as if you bought retail (but for a much lower price!)

I know this isn't the case with Marriott & Hyatt (don't own Starwood, so not sure about them).


----------

